
Carta’s covid-19 layoff - troydavis
https://medium.com/@henrysward/cartas-covid-19-layoff-cbb80e3e8a5d
======
DrScump
5th submit in 5 hours.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Carta’s%20Covid-19%20Layoff&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Carta’s%20Covid-19%20Layoff&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
troydavis
Yup. None of the other people's earlier submissions made it up to the front
page, so I submitted it.

~~~
DrScump
That's not a justification for frequent resubmits. In fact, it's a good
indication that it didn't warrant being resubmitted at all.

